# Trail Classes



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

I think you're talking about what is called Competitive Trail Riding. Try googling that. There's a national organization.


----------



## MustangMom (Jun 22, 2018)

There is a virtual trail challenge that has several different courses a year and there are different levels and in hand as well.

virtualtrailriderchallenge.com

I have several friends who compete in them and I am hoping to start soon as well.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Had to open and close a gate in competition while it was draped over by a wet bare skin rug


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

MOD NOTE

Thread closed. This is an older thread that the OP has not returned to in over a year.


----------

